# Meningitis



## Suziedwong (Dec 11, 2021)

My ten month puppy Teddy went to bed last Monday a happy bouncy boy. Tuesday morning her was like an old man. We visited the vet in the afternoon who diagnosed an infection and prescribed paracetamol and antibiotics. By Friday there was little improvement so another visit and then the testing began, blood tests, urine tests, CT Scan, X-ray, further bloods to check for blood parasites. We continue with the antibiotics and paracetamol. I will be calling tomorrow as I believe he has meningitis and needs to start steroids without the confirming joint sample. A little better but still staggering like an old dog, no energy, sleeping a great deal, just not like a puppy. So worried about him!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

No experience but hope they soon have him sorted


----------

